# Your first order/s after ban lifted



## Silver

What are you going to be ordering first after the ban is lifted?

Ie your first order or two (or three)

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Drikusw

I would love to try and get hold of The Coil Company’s new Pistachio Ice cream cookie, and a whole bunch of coils.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mr. B

Nicotine.... 100mg/ml...

Maybe even two or three bottles just in case? If we slip back in to level three who knows how long that one will last?

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 11


----------



## Resistance

Just the normal haul. Concentrates, bases and NIC with a few oneshots especially NCV trinity and lucky strike from the Mill.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Mollie

Already placed order with Blck, concentrates etc etc that I can't find at my local/near-by vendors

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Three litres of Red Pill! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## X-Calibre786

Nic... And that berserker v2 that sir vape has in stock

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Resistance said:


> Just the normal haul. Concentrates, bases and NIC with a few oneshots especially NCV trinity and lucky strike from the Mill.


Trinity is a must bud. It's very nice. What other one shots you after? I need some new ideas.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stew

For me I will wait a bit for prices to stabilise. Definitely a week or two. Then research prices thoroughly before buying unless it is absolutely necessary.

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 3


----------



## BeaLea

All the juices, A whole bunch of coils and maybe some new goodies like a Blotto or Destiny (still undecided) 

Have a list to start chipping through and many a vape shop to support. Want to support as many vape shops as I can.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Paul33 said:


> Trinity is a must bud. It's very nice. What other one shots you after? I need some new ideas.


I was just eyeing the trinity and the banana and strawberry one shot from NCV. Then tobacco road and was going to look at some mango oneshots @stompie suggested,but with self appointed lockdown in-between orders

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Nothing 
I'm on good behaviour apparently

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 8 | Optimistic 4


----------



## DavyH

Silver said:


> What are you going to be ordering first after the ban is lifted?
> 
> Ie your first order or two (or three)



Order?

No. Personal visit to a store and just enjoy drooling onto a counter. Or, at least, into my mask. For someone who is relatively antisocial, I’m really missing basic human interaction.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## CJB85

Anyone known where we can pick up some Spyder Nic now that @Flavour world Sa is no longer going to stock it?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## M.Adhir

CJB85 said:


> Anyone known where we can pick up some Spyder Nic now that @Flavour world Sa is no longer going to stock it?



Check with @method1. Hopefully it will appear back on their website soon

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## M.Adhir

DavyH said:


> Order?
> 
> No. Personal visit to a store and just enjoy drooling onto a counter. Or, at least, into my mask. For someone who is relatively antisocial, I’m really missing basic human interaction.



Almost every store so far has put out notices limiting visitors to either 4 or 6 people in store at a time. Masks on all the time. Some have said no vaping in the stores either (as mask would have to come off).

Going to be an interesting restart to say the least, but at least glad it's going to be back.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

Ran out of TFC so I became a criminal and bought 2 packets of cheap yet overpriced cotton from the backdoor. And its rubbish. Though because I'm mainly using RDA's cotton doesn't really matter but I was so wrong.

Now just waiting for payday then hope Noonclouds got stock in.

And a Pulse v2.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## BumbleBee

M.Adhir said:


> Almost every store so far has put out notices limiting visitors to either 4 or 6 people in store at a time. Masks on all the time. Some have said no vaping in the stores either (as mask would have to come off).
> 
> Going to be an interesting restart to say the least, but at least glad it's going to be back.


Put a table in the corner for “serving coffee” and bam, you have a restaurant

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Nic and concentrates.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 5


----------



## Silver

M.Adhir said:


> Almost every store so far has put out notices limiting visitors to either 4 or 6 people in store at a time. Masks on all the time. Some have said no vaping in the stores either (as mask would have to come off).
> 
> Going to be an interesting restart to say the least, but at least glad it's going to be back.



lol
I can see vapers going outside, standing 2 meters from each other ,making contact with each other through their vape clouds.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Silver

I need to get more Nic , I like the 48mg PG Gold Nic from BLK
Also more PG and VG (could have gotten that during lockdown but I didn’t)

Then I need to restock up on a few juices
I need more Havana Nightz from Naeem Hoosen
Panama from Wiener Vape
PomCool from VK
Replenishments from Oupa at Vapour Mountain (Berry Blaze and more menthol)
Would like to investigate those tobacco one shots from the Flavour Mill.

wish someone would bring in that MTL tank - the expromiser V4 I think it’s called - am keen to try a new MTL tank - I have a mod that needs a great MTL atty

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## SAVaper

Oneshots and coils.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

DavyH said:


> Order?
> 
> No. Personal visit to a store and just enjoy drooling onto a counter. Or, at least, into my mask. For someone who is relatively antisocial, I’m really missing basic human interaction.



agreed @DavyH 
My oversight, apologies

this thread should be called your first purchase after ban is lifted
I suspect many will go into the vape shops 
We are all lockdown fatigued so this is understandable

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Acidkill

Juice, juice and more juice, I have been craving Drool Cinnamon danish, Dala Aloha...and just the feeling of being able to choose...Over the lockdown, it was more of what I can get scenario

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Nothing. I'm pretty sure I got more juice and nicotine stock than before the ban thanks to some militant Vapers. This community is awesome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Room Fogger

Definitely some one shots as soon as my gate fixing money appears in my account. Lucky that I had a reasonable supply of everything, even enough to share a bit, but staples have to be replenished, oh, and tfc cotton, I’m battling my but off with wicking all of a sudden.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger

Grand Guru said:


> Nothing. I'm pretty sure I got more juice and nicotine stock than before the ban thanks to some militant Vapers. This community is awesome!



What he said

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wimmas

Firstly my favorite juice: Nutty Crunch Cookie from Joose E Liqz! Then my second favorite juice: Wurl'd from Milc!

Those first few hits from Nutty Crunch Cookie are going to be heaven! 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

I wanted to replenish my nicotine and some concentrates, but BLCK seems to be out of nic. Meh, I'll restock once they have more nic. Still okay for now

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

I have been a loyal supporter of those ''militant and risk defying '' people , so a major THANK YOU , you know who you are .
On the list Taviro ,Animalz ,Dinner lady's berry tart and anything Riot Squad . Hardware , no problem , got everything I wanted during the dark ages ...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> I have been a loyal supporter of those ''militant and risk defying '' people , so a major THANK YOU , you know who you are .
> On the list Taviro ,Animalz ,Dinner lady's berry tart and anything Riot Squad . Hardware , no problem , got everything I wanted during the dark ages ...



Thanks for reminding me @ARYANTO 
How could I forget *Taviro *from Wiener


Need more Taviro stocks!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168

I tore the ligaments in my foot completely off in the beginning of Feb this year and consequently bought a boatload of nic and concentrates because I knew I wasn't going to be able to physically go to a store for a while due to the upcoming op to fix my foot. Guess that was a blessing in disguise.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

no prizes for guessing what is on my shopping list.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver

baksteen8168 said:


> I tore the ligaments in my foot completely off in the beginning of Feb this year and consequently bought a boatload of nic and concentrates because I knew I wasn't going to be able to physically go to a store for a while due to the upcoming op to fix my foot. Guess that was a blessing in disguise.



Hope its getting better @baksteen8168

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Nothing

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

I have been very fortunate on the juice front - my suppliers just decided F-YOU Kopdoek and kept on doing what they do best - keeping vapers happy .

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> no prizes for guessing what is on my shopping list.....



*T* he 
*A* mazing
*V* ibrant
*I* nvaluable
*R* ich
*O* riginal

Do I win a prize?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## baksteen8168

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> no prizes for guessing what is on my shopping list.....


I know it isn't Taviro.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## baksteen8168

Silver said:


> Hope its getting better @baksteen8168


All good now @Silver 

Will see if it's 100% when we're finally able to participate in sports again.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> no prizes for guessing what is on my shopping list.....


A pipeline direct to the Taviro manufacturing lab?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Definitely also getting me some HufflePuff Monkey Fart

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## KobusMTL

Drip tips. think I have enough hardware for now. maybe a attie building stand and mat.......
I'm a visual guy can't buy a drip tip of a picture, need to see it in my own eyes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

Im on my last 100ml of nic that I got before lockdown. Funny story, the bottle was promised to a forum member but they managed to get their fix.

I think I will wait a week for orders to normalise and the bulk of peoples orders to be delivered and order another 6 months of nic and concentrates etc. 
Im assuming courier companies will have a repeat of black Friday this week!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## baksteen8168

Seems like BLCK have nic again (or I was just looking in the wrong space earlier)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick

I have 3 setups which I'm very happy with,basically 2 of them are for emergencies,but when it comes to juice I have been vaping utter rubbish these past few months thanks to my own concoctions,now I will spoil myself with some 1shots from The flavour mill if I can just reach the R1000 free shipping mark,it will also be my first time buying from them so very nervous and excited.

Side note,the flavours I mixed were so bad I contemplated quitting vaping on a few occasions

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## TheSubieVaper

Definitely grabbing my Favorite Juice, along with my favorite beer

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Slick said:


> I have 3 setups which I'm very happy with,basically 2 of them are for emergencies,but when it comes to juice I have been vaping utter rubbish these past few months thanks to my own concoctions,now I will spoil myself with some 1shots from The flavour mill if I can just reach the R1000 free shipping mark,it will also be my first time buying from them so very nervous and excited.
> 
> Side note,the flavours I mixed were so bad I contemplated quitting vaping on a few occasions


You wont be disappointed with @TFM they have excellent customer service!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Paul33

Slick said:


> I have 3 setups which I'm very happy with,basically 2 of them are for emergencies,but when it comes to juice I have been vaping utter rubbish these past few months thanks to my own concoctions,now I will spoil myself with some 1shots from The flavour mill if I can just reach the R1000 free shipping mark,it will also be my first time buying from them so very nervous and excited.
> 
> Side note,the flavours I mixed were so bad I contemplated quitting vaping on a few occasions


Promise you won't be disappointed with @TFM, they're awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## TFM

Slick said:


> I have 3 setups which I'm very happy with,basically 2 of them are for emergencies,but when it comes to juice I have been vaping utter rubbish these past few months thanks to my own concoctions,now I will spoil myself with some 1shots from The flavour mill if I can just reach the R1000 free shipping mark,it will also be my first time buying from them so very nervous and excited.
> 
> Side note,the flavours I mixed were so bad I contemplated quitting vaping on a few occasions



Don't be scared! And please if you need any assistance, just let us know

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Balsak

TFM said:


> Don't be scared! And please if you need any assistance, just let us know



Can u deliver to a small holding aka plot ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

2 x 1000ml of Golden Klipdrift nic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## TFM

Balsak said:


> Can u deliver to a small holding aka plot ?



Yeah won't be problem, depending on weight and area shipping might be alittle bit more than the usual R85.00.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie

KZOR said:


> 2 x 1000ml of Golden Klipdrift nic.


Haha I need to stock up with premium also 2 but 750ml

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Thread moved to "Who has stock" so vendors are free to comment on their offers or member requests if they choose to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Im on my last 100ml of nic that I got before lockdown. Funny story, the bottle was promised to a forum member but they managed to get their fix.
> 
> I think I will wait a week for orders to normalise and the bulk of peoples orders to be delivered and order another 6 months of nic and concentrates etc.
> Im assuming courier companies will have a repeat of black Friday this week!



Jeepers @Christos !
What happened to your avatar
Caught me off guard!
Lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Jeepers @Christos !
> What happened to your avatar
> Caught me off guard!
> Lol


Going back to my roots - Actually I just decided all my pics need a change today

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Silver said:


> Jeepers @Christos !
> What happened to your avatar
> Caught me off guard!
> Lol


Think @Christos decided to dress up for the last day of level 3.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Going back to my roots - Actually I just decided all my pics need a change today



Punk Trojan Helmet!
Nice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Balsak

TFM said:


> Yeah won't be problem, depending on weight and area shipping might be alittle bit more than the usual R85.00.



Sweet how does thew delivery company work then from gps coordinates ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Punk Trojan Helmet!
> Nice!


The Sphynx on top is the correct replication of the helmet but have a look at the link below.






https://www.hellenic-art.com/spartan-helmet-armor.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> The Sphynx on top is the correct replication of the helmet but have a look at the link below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hellenic-art.com/spartan-helmet-armor.html



love it @Christos !
Reminds me of the movie 300 !
Spartans rocked!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> lol
> I can see vapers going outside, standing 2 meters from each other ,making contact with each other through their vape clouds.



"Smoke" signals make a comeback!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Whatever you buy, buy LOTS. COVID cases will surely increase and the bans may be put in place again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## TFM

Balsak said:


> Sweet how does thew delivery company work then from gps coordinates ?



Not exactly sure but I think so, we just give them addresses

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Balsak

TFM said:


> Not exactly sure but I think so, we just give them addresses




Sweet thanks as my street has about 40 houses an all classify under the same street number

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

DRAG S/X RTA Pods!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## method1

CJB85 said:


> Anyone known where we can pick up some Spyder Nic now that @Flavour world Sa is no longer going to stock it?



Hi there, I missed this earlier, but Flavourworld is stocking SPYDER V2

Reactions: Like 3


----------

